# A pigeon is on my window side and won't leave.... Is it okay?



## sofi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi All!
I live in Central Mexico in a small apartment building. There are always many pigeons on the roof and in the open staircase. However there is a pigeon that has been on the widow-side of one of the rooms for about 4 days now. It can move around a bit because it walks back and forth by the window, but it does not fly away.(it's the 2nd story) I didn't think much of it at first because often pigeons will sit for a while on the side of the window, but then I realized it was the same one and it had not moved from there! It does not seem injured, but I wonder if it might be sick. I gave it water and pieces of bread, but I have no idea if it ate or drank the water. 
I feel bad for it and wonder what to do. Please help!!

Sofi.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

I would suggest trying to bring him inside, but I'm afraid that if he can't fly he may get frightened if you try to get him, and fall off the sill and get injured (unless you know someone who can stand below and catch him if he falls).

It's good that you've put water out; he's probably smart enough to be drinking it. Is it possible for you to put some bird seed out instead of bread? It's better for him.

There are people here who can give you better advice, but I think they'll want to know a few things:

--Does the bird have a band on his leg (I'm not sure if this applies in Mexico, but check anyway)?

--What do his droppings look like?

--I know that you said he doesn't look as if he's injured, but just double-check to see if a wing is drooping, or anything else unusual.

Thank you for wanting to help!


----------



## sofi (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you Nancy for you help!
I'm pretty sure I can get him, there are bars in the window so he won't fall and he does let us touch him. 
It looks big, but makes the sound of a baby bird... (?)
It does not have a band on his leg.
I haven't really taken a look at his droppings, but I wouldn't know what normal or abnormal for a pigeon would be!
He does not look injured, but I think his beak looks dry; is that normal?

If I get him and make him comfy on one of the balconies, would he eventually learn to fly and leave??
(I have a cat and I am scared to bring him in the house)


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

If he's letting you touch him it sounds as if he's either tame and used to people, or too sick/injured to try to get away. And if he IS tame (maybe an "escapee"  ), he probably doesn't know how to take care of himself too well on his own. Just guessing...

I think his droppings should be fairly solid if he's healthy. If they're runny/liquidy (sorry!), or a strange color (like bright green), that may indicate that he's sick. As far as his beak being dry is concerned, I'm not really sure. Is it closed all the way, or does he leave it a little open and look as if he's kind of panting?

I understand about the cat (I've got the same problem with my dog), but if you can bring him in and put him someplace safe (a box, animal crate, or cage, if you have anything like that--and maybe keep it in a closed room where your cat can't reach him) until someone here can help you figure out what's wrong with him, that would be helpful. He might feel a little safer and be able to get some needed rest. If he's just left out on the balcony, he might just deteriorate more. I know it might be inconvenient to bring him in, but if you can manage it it would be the best thing.


----------



## sofi (Sep 30, 2013)

He's definitely not an "escapee"! People here just don't have pigeons as pets! And as I mentioned before, there are many wild pigeons on the roof of the building. It's almost 99% for sure that he jut comes from there.
He is a little scared and has not place else to go but the window side.

He is not panting for air or anything, his beak is closed. Maybe it's just dirty...
How would I wash him? I saw he has some kind of gross crawling flies in his feathers... What should I do about that???

Do you know of anyone who helps birds in central Mexico? (I'm in Irapuato, Guanajuato)
Thanks again!!


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Then there really must be something wrong with him, if he's not just going back to hang with his buddies on the roof.

I don't know much about the bugs, or if they could be causing the problem My pigeon had some kind of infestation when I found her, but, aside from picking crusty things off of her head until it was clean again (it WAS gross!), I can't remember what else I did about it--it was 11 years ago (she's still going strong  ). But if I'm not mistaken it was the people on this forum who knew what to do and told me. If you can just hold out a little longer someone should come along who knows about it, and can perhaps direct you to someone who can help in your area.

Gracias otra vez para ayudar el pajaro (sorry--my Spanish is pretty rusty!).


----------



## sofi (Sep 30, 2013)

Tu espanol esta muy bien!! Gracias por tu ayuda!
You are right I find it very strange that he is just staying there and not going back....
I'll follow your advice and wait for someone to tell me about the bugs, because it is very disgusting!


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hola! I hope the pigeon is still OK. I'm surprised that no one else has responded, but I was just looking around this site and saw something that might help. If you go to the forum about sick/injured pigeons and doves, you'll find a sticky at the top of the page about flies and maggots and what to do about them. It may also be an explanation about the bird's problems. I hope it helps (and yes, it IS pretty gross!).


----------

